# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Presenting evidence that thymosin beta 4 (TB500) may cause cancer growth

## jg42058p

After thorough investigation on the effects of thymosin beta 4, I have found many scientific medical journals presenting evidence that thymosin beta 4 (the main ingredient in TB500), plays a powerful role in the development, spread and activation of cancer tumors in the body. Scientific articles have described that thymosin beta 4 may actually activate tumors that are benign and make your body begin to spread cancer. In fact, if you type in thymosin beta 4 on google, the auto complete that comes after actually fills in the word cancer for you.

This is an extreme risk - your life. After my own research on attempting to heal my injuries, I have decided not to take TB500. Its is simply not worth the risk.

Even though users may not develop cancer right away, as it is known cancer can take a long time to develop. Thus years down the line after using TB500, the grim reaper could answer your call. You don't know what the odds of this happening are, but it is clearly a possibility. Is healing an injury quickly worth risking your life? 

some people will not enjoy reading this, but science is science. Consider this very carefully before you take TB500.

links

Thymosin beta4 regulates migration of colon cancer cells
Thymosin beta4 regulates migration of colon... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI


thymosin beta4 increases pseudopodia formation in LNCaP prostate cancer cells
Overexpression of thymosin beta4 increases p... [Biol Pharm Bull. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI



thymosin beta 4 linked to cancer
Thymosin Beta-4 linked to cancer | BigFooty AFL Forum



Thymosin β-4 in colorectal cancer is localized predominantly at the invasion front in tumor cells undergoing epithelial mesenchymal transition

https://www.landesbioscience.com/jou...article/18691/


overexpression of Tβ4 resulted in an increased metastatic capacity of lung cancer cells and increased angiogenic response
Thymosin Î²4 has tumor suppressive effects and its decreased expression results in poor prognosis and decreased survival in multiple myeloma

----------


## Red Bastard

Similar to the cancer promoting effects of HGH?

----------


## bartman314

thank you for providing the info... it's important to know all risk factors as well as benefits.

----------


## MuscleInk

It's a field of interest. There is growing evidence that over expression of thymosin beta 4, 10, and 15 CORRELATE with cellular proliferation and angiogenesis in tumor cells which may or may not be specific to GIST cell lines. It's not entirely clear if thymosin over expression drives tumor growth or if the over expression is a consequence of growth. Thymosin is being examined as a diagnostic marker as well as a therapeutic pathway.

The same arguments for cancer are seen with insulin , insulin growth factor (IGF), HGH, and anything that increases over expression and up regulation of androgenic receptors.

----------


## bartman314

muscleink, far point, and you are obviously knowledgeable about this stuff (i've read many of your posts and really appreciate your views!).

in this context then, i'm wondering if you have guidelines you would recommend (or use yourself) to balance the benefits and the risks to decide what to try in the advancing/emerging fields of peptides, steroids , and other supplements.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> muscleink, far point, and you are obviously knowledgeable about this stuff (i've read many of your posts and really appreciate your views!).
> 
> in this context then, i'm wondering if you have guidelines you would recommend (or use yourself) to balance the benefits and the risks to decide what to try in the advancing/emerging fields of peptides, steroids, and other supplements.


Only use them. When you HAVE to. Its really as simple as that.

----------


## bartman314

right... so, i'll lay it out. 

i'm 50 yo, lifelong athlete, recovering from recent motorcycle crash with the following ailments:

arthritis: left and right knees (both have had acl reconstruction), right hip (repair labral tear) & right shoulder
severe traumatic arthritis: left shoulder (you should hear it when i do lat pull downs - it's so loud people near me stop and stare)
chronic recurring tendonitis: both knees/elbows

used to be a runner - not doing that anymore due to knees and hips.
current lifter, have backed way off on weight - lift now for fitness and as much size and strength as my joints will sustain (i occasionally go too far - get tendonitis and then back off)
have stopped military's, incline bench and squats due to shoulders, hips, knees.

lost 15 lbs of muscle in 4 weeks due to motorcycle crash (5 broken ribs, broken scapula, blah, blah...)

started trt/hrt 3 weeks ago concurrent with doc's green light to get back in the gym.

anyways, HAVE to is a trade-off between strengthening joints/decreasing joint pain that will help me achieve/maintain fitness/lifestyle goals with increasing possible risks of use of peptides beyond grhp2/sermorelin. tb500 seems like the next obvious move and then this pops up. hmmmm... what to do, what to do.

i'll certainly be continuing research here (this forum is by far the most informative, balanced and effective i have found!), and would appreciate any specific thoughts by you/others in my case.

----------

